# 240 gallon set up with goldfish.



## ilovemyfish2 (Sep 21, 2011)

I almost feel alone in this, but does anyone else have a 240 gallon or bigger tank stocked with goldies or am i just alone in this:-(. 
If there are others and I'm not alone please help me out. I want to know if an apple snail would do for the any algea build up. I don't have the problem yet but I always try to stay ahead of any forseen issues that might happen so that I can quickly eradicate it before it overtakes any of my babies:chair:
Also, how much crushed coral would be needed to buffet my soft water to mantain a ph level of 7.2. 
I'm asking this because I have an established 75 gallon tank already that is stocked with goldies and i've experienced dramatic ph level drops from 7.6 to 6.0 in under 8 hours  and had to use cruch coral to buffet my water. I mean alot of it too:shock:. I had to not only place some in my canister filters but also mix it in with my river rock substrate. :help:
Does anyone have any ideas:?:
I want to thank you in advance,
ilovemyfish2


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can add buffer to the water every time to change water. Don't use pH up, use something like "alkaline regulator" and baking soda. IMO, its more of pain than just having a crushed coral substrate, but you can measure and track it. Also you need to make sure the nitrate is down. High nitrate levels will keep pulling pH down. 

I don't have any tanks as large as you, but many pond keepers bring goldfish inside for the winter or raise fry in large tanks. Look for a pond club in your area.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

240 gallons for goldfish? Dang, that's a huge tank for them! I'm jealous. I'd love to have a tank that big.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

snyderguy said:


> 240 gallons for goldfish? Dang, that's a huge tank for them! I'm jealous. I'd love to have a tank that big.


Me too! I wouldn't need my pond anymore!


----------



## ilovemyfish2 (Sep 21, 2011)

emc7 said:


> You can add buffer to the water every time to change water. Don't use pH up, use something like "alkaline regulator" and baking soda. IMO, its more of pain than just having a crushed coral substrate, but you can measure and track it. Also you need to make sure the nitrate is down. High nitrate levels will keep pulling pH down.
> 
> I don't have any tanks as large as you, but many pond keepers bring goldfish inside for the winter or raise fry in large tanks. Look for a pond club in your area.


My readings are:
Ammonia = 0ppm
Nitrites =0ppm
Nitrates = 10ppm
Ph= 7.2 (thanks to the crushed coral)

:smile:That's a very good idea. I will do that. Thank you for responding.:console:


----------



## ilovemyfish2 (Sep 21, 2011)

snyderguy said:


> 240 gallons for goldfish? Dang, that's a huge tank for them! I'm jealous. I'd love to have a tank that big.


Thanks for the complament. Maybe one day you will have one.


----------



## ilovemyfish2 (Sep 21, 2011)

P.senegalus said:


> Me too! I wouldn't need my pond anymore!


Thanks lol. :razz:


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

ilovemyfish2 said:


> Thanks for the complament. Maybe one day you will have one.


Oh I definitely will have one that big, if not bigger.. Though I'll put tons of discus in it


----------



## ilovemyfish2 (Sep 21, 2011)

snyderguy said:


> Oh I definitely will have one that big, if not bigger.. Though I'll put tons of discus in it


It's all good.


----------

